# Blasted or still OK?



## Jorch (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the correct section to post.. but I just noticed this on my Paph tigrinum this morning:







Is this the normal color for tigrinum sheath? It is reddish brown in color, with spotting, texture is still firm. Is it going to be OK or it has already 'blasted'? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wahaj (Jul 27, 2008)

No idea about yours mate....but my Leeanum buds are a similar colour as well.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't have tigrinum but that bud looks perfectly normal to me, if you're in doubt - send it to me quick for further analysis!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had these guys blast for about 3 years now, and while my clone of them has a fair amount of red/purple in the bract, once they loose the green edge to the bract they are blasted. But that's just my experience, which doesn't include a successful blooming.

How long has the bract been noticeable? There is a fair amount of literature that says these guys will put up a sheath in winter and hold it till summer before blooming (which is frequently what mine were doing except without blooming). But it seems like for allot of the successful bloomings that the appearance of the bract is only a month or two before the spike emerges. So I'm not so sure of the issue being that water is getting into the crown, rather than the plant being mature enough to have the energy to get the job done, and if it parks on a bract for a long time, its likely to just to cut its losses, and save the energy to go back into new growth.


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate to say my experience was similar to Rick's.  Jon bloomed it though once I gave up and sold mine to him.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 27, 2008)

That is still OK it may sit just like that for months. The only time you give up when it is all dried up.


Ramon


----------



## Jorch (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! 

Rick, I've just noticed the sheath today. I have to admit I don't pay close enough attention to my plants, unless I see something unusual (like this sheath) when I water them. :sob:

I've put it in a separate area and will keep a closer watch.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 27, 2008)

At the moment, it looks good to me....reddish colors are fine in a sheath...the moment that it looks more brown than red, well...then its a goner. When I had tigrinum, it seems to me that the sheaths were green...but that was so many years ago. I blasted all sheaths in the first 3 years...after that, it became a reliable bloomer. Take care, Eric


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

Did this one come from Sun Moon at the orchid fest? Good luck!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 27, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Did this one come from Sun Moon at the orchid fest? Good luck!



No, this one is from another grower in Ontario.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

Doesn't look dead to me.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 15, 2008)

Time flies.. after all these month, here's the result:






Almost all of my other Paphs will show the flower bud after the spike has grown so tall.. but this one looks just like an empty sheath. it's completely flat. Is this normal for tigrinum?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes. Typically, tigrinum puts up a sheath....then waits. Then the sheath grows up a stalk...then eventually it blasts. But, when its mature, the tendency to blast eases up and the blooms are easier to achieve. When I had my tigrinum, the sheath would appear in Sept....the blooms, in March or April. Take care, Eric


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it's still ok though I do not have this species.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, tigrinum is a true patience tester! You've still got a couple months, but they are worth the wait!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2008)

All the above! Keep us posted.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2008)

Good luck and keep us updated...


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2008)

That sheath is allot greener looking in this shot.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Jorch (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply! I sure hope it'll bloom out ok in a few months.. 

Rick: Yes, good observation. the sheath actually seems to lose a bit of color after it has emerged fully!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 16, 2008)

Patience!


Ramon


----------



## swamprad (Nov 16, 2008)

Good luck. It looks pretty good to me! I share your pain over the possibility of a blasted sheath. I've got a Maudiae cross that put up a couple of sheaths, one turned brown. What did I do? It's a freakin' Maudiae cross, i.e. easy to grow! I typically hate any orchid that is "easy", those seem to be the hardest for me!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 20, 2008)

Same experience here. I had a gratrixianum with two spikes. All of a sudden three days ago one of the spikes starts withering up and turning brown.:sob:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Great tigrinum, Jorch..  



> I typically hate any orchid that is "easy", those seem to be the hardest for me!



I know what you mean, Mark... ity: But its ok.. Easy is relative...


----------

